# Red Cherries - help !



## dino21 (22 Jan 2022)

Hi,

In December we purchased six red cherry shrimps from MHA that were quite young, at about half full sized.
Now just a few weeks later they are just going wild and can see at least 20 new young ones, some just a couple of mm others already well over 10-15mm !
At this rate we are going to be swamped !

The tank ( the only one)  is a 40cm cube approx 50lts net, well planted and stocked with 6 Endlers and 8 dwarf corys.
We are not doing anything for the Shrimps other that our normal fish feeding.

What limit should we place on the Shrimps population as do not want to risk any wipe out of them or the fish ?

Also noticed that there seems to be two distinct types ?  one stays mainly on the surface of the sand and things and looks like they have short red legs.
The other has long thin almost white legs and swims around very freely, possibly a litte bit deeper red in the body.


----------



## Jaseon (22 Jan 2022)

I read recently shrimp will put a limit on themselves. If its too crowded they will stop breeding, and or stabilise. I have a few deeper red ones (fire red) which have longer legs and swims around a lot. Not sure why that is.

You can always ask your local aquarium shops if they will take the shrimp for some store credit.


----------



## Maf 2500 (22 Jan 2022)

Plus shrimp have a very low bioload when comapared to fish of the same size, so can exist safely in larger numbers.


----------



## Ajm200 (22 Jan 2022)

I used to have a very small shrimp tank and it was teeming with CRS shrimp. It never had a problem.   Only stopped keeping them as my husband dropped them into my 500l when he decided to decorate the room so he could move the tank.  The big fish had a feast 😳. I lost interest after that


----------



## Jaseon (22 Jan 2022)

Ajm200 said:


> I used to have a very small shrimp tank and it was teeming with CRS shrimp. It never had a problem.   Only stopped keeping them as my husband dropped them into my 500l when he decided to decorate the room so he could move the tank.  The big fish had a feast 😳. I lost interest after that


Id like to drop your husband into a tank of electric eels see how he likes it.


----------



## SJD.. (22 Jan 2022)

dino21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In December we purchased six red cherry shrimps from MHA that were quite young, at about half full sized.
> Now just a few weeks later they are just going wild and can see at least 20 new young ones, some just a couple of mm others already well over 10-15mm !
> ...


Same with me, bought 6 cherry shrimp and hardly saw them for weeks in 120l then started to see more - obviously breeding. When I cleared the tank few months later to start a new scape found 80+
Still breeding in new tank and numbers never caused any problems. You’d never know so many are in there


----------



## sparkyweasel (22 Jan 2022)

Ajm200 said:


> I lost interest after that


In the husband?


----------



## Ajm200 (22 Jan 2022)

Jaseon said:


> Id like to drop your husband into a tank of electric eels see how he likes it.


He thought they’d be OK as the tank was heavily planted


----------



## dino21 (12 Feb 2022)

Only wanted 6 reds  to brighten up the 50 ltr tank, but in 2 months begining to loose count, must be over 100 that I can see plus some still fry size so they are still breeding !!
Noticable that the snail population is going down, food comptetion ?    though  do the shrimps eat the snail eggs or very small snail hatchlings ?


----------



## MichaelJ (12 Feb 2022)

dino21 said:


> Only wanted 6 reds  to brighten up the 50 ltr tank, but in 2 months begining to loose count, must be over 100 that I can see plus some still fry size so they are still breeding !!
> Noticable that the snail population is going down, food comptetion ?    though  do the shrimps eat the snail eggs or very small snail hatchlings ?
> 
> View attachment 182579



Lots of happy shrimps! Nice Job! 👍    ... Oh they definitely eat snail eggs and snail hatchlings - even small tetras will do that.  Everything they can work on goes down the hatch. 

Cheers,
Michael


----------

